# Makeup Effects by Mr. Chicken



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been doing some special effects makeup lately, and thought I'd share the highlights. Most of it isn't expressly Halloween-oriented, but a lot of it carries over.


First, Abraham Lincoln: It's theatrical makeup, so it's a little overdone in places and mostly just paint, but that's how you would want it in a haunt situation, too.








I think I overdid the nose a little, and certainly need to work on the edges, but overall, I consider it a success, as far as learning goes.








These are actually two different applications, the second photo being from a practice day, but it came out better than the front shot from the final. The beard was since trimmed, the shading refined, and a little more work was done on the eyes, as you can see in the first photo.

Making of on the blog: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2011/04/nose-for-lincoln.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Next is a Romulan from the newest Star Trek movie: 








Makeup based on Captain Nero from Star Trek (2009).
Gelatin forehead, tattoos applied by sponging alcohol-activated makeup over a plastic stencil (template on the blog: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2011/05/romulan-makeup.html), cheapie latex ear tips from post-Halloween sale (since I didn't have the time to mold and cast my own), eyebrows made from paintbrush bristles, bald cap, creme makeup foundation and coloring (could have used more mottled reds and darker flesh tones, but it was a rushed application)...and about two days too little stubble.

Here's the real Nero for comparison...you can see how far off I was on the colors. Oh well, something to work on for the next project.








And more of mine:

















*I regret to admit that there's some healing brush at work in these photos, as I had to rush the application in an hour and was rather embarrassed by the edges.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool!!! Looks great.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Most impressive, Mr. Chicken. Some very nice work there. Taking a class??


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

nice work Mr. Chicken


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Very impressive Mr. C!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Love it Chicken...very nice!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!

MHooch, yes. TH 202 Theatrical Makeup  Though I'm sort of tailoring the assignments to my own interests, technique-wise.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow! love the make-ups! Your also a super cute guy! :3 hehe What are you planning to try next?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You know we have a major university in my town, I wonder if I could get in on anything like that there...I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Kittyvibe. Next I'm planning to do an old woman (not on me).

Yeah, MHooch, take a look. Any college with a theatre program should have a course like this. Granted, the class I took only taught as far as nose putty. Most of the techniques I used on these makeups I taught myself (more or less).


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Great looking!!! How about another prez & do a Ronald Romulan Reagan.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Good stuff. Looks great!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow! I'd say there's not alot you can't do, very impressive Mr C


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought I'd share the sculpt-in-progress of the old woman I'm working on. Any critiques would be appreciated.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome job!!! Abe Lincoln looked incredible!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Loving it...great texture!


----------



## solares07 (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome! I'm learning to master scars and whatnot atm! ^^


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking good, Mr. Chicken! You have a great grasp of how gravity begins to affect skin and muscle tissue, that's one of the hardest things to master.

If you're into SFX makeup, you should check out "Special Makeup Effects for Stage and Screen" by Todd Debreceni. He's put together a wonderful manual.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Instant Monsters, The Debreceni book is my favorite. Thanks for the compliments.

I was talked into adding a neck to the sculpt. Here's where it stands. I've adjusted the texture a bit since, and it'll be molded later this week.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

The neck looks really nice, but be careful not to get it too close to the edge of your facecast. It can make flashing a lot trickier, and can create a thick edge.

Can't wait to see the finished piece!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm...I hadn't thought about that. Thanks.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

One trick that works for the edge is to strap your mold lengthwise, not across like you usually would. It puts just enough pressure on the neck area to keep the prosthetic thin, even if it's creeping close to the edge of the mold.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Instant Monsters


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I finally had a chance to apply my Old Woman makeup. This was my first time doing a full face appliance (this one's gelatin) and my first time using Alcohol Activated makeup. I had some problems with edges (very thick around the eyes and lips-- poor moldmaking on my part), and there are a few things I'd improve with the coloring, but, overall, for a first attempt, I'm quite pleased with the results. Critiques Welcome.


























The neck and face moved a lot more realistically than I expected.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

This, by the way, is my lovely model.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with you about some of the edges, but your sculpting and coloring are really excellent. There are a few blobs of color on the cheeks with noticeable edges, but if you tap them with a Q-Tip soaked in alcohol it will soften them. Good idea including the before picture as well. I call that the "wow" factor 

What was the prosthetic made of? 

-Chris


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Outstanding Mr C!!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Right On! Keep up the good work, your well on your way.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That looks *AWESOME*!!! Pretty darn amazing for a first try. How did your friend like seeing herself 60 years older???


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, Instant Monsters, 'Zilla, Chop Shop, and Hooch.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

WOW! Can I say* MORE *please?!?!


----------

